# Introducing - Jackson (Redbone coonhound mix) and Stella (English Setter pup)



## Monch (Nov 16, 2008)

Howdy picture hounds,

I'm a longtime lurker and infrequent poster. FINALLY have the hang of attaching photos, and have a decent camera, so here goes.

Mr. Jackson has been with me for almost three years. He came up to me (in Wisconsin) from the very south end of Alabama. He's a sweetheart with some confidence issues.

Last year, this time, he and I became the only two in the house (wife and dachshund moved out). Got him a trainer, to deal with the change...of course you know the story...it was ME that needed the training. With that out of the way, I began patiently looking for a friend for Jackson.

Along came "Above and Beyond English Setter Rescue". What a FANTASTIC and hard working bunch of people. The number of Setters that they rescue are phenomenal.

I was up for being the adoptive daddy of a nine-month old little girl in Michigan....turned out I came in second place. I was offered the pick of a four-girl litter, if I would change my mind about "puppy". So glad that they convinced me to do so!

I picked up Stella on 2/15/15 from her foster mom....Sharon, you are a saint. The rest is history. The meet and greet and the first week went better than I could possibly have imagined. Two months hence, they are my little "peas and carrots"...

So, here are some pics. No action shots, of Stella, as she tears around dogpark chasing birds like a little white fool...aftermath of dogpark are the sleepy pictures.

The pic with Jackson in the foreground was taken the day after Stella arrived. Jackson seems to be saying "OK, Dad. Joke's over. When is she going where she REALLY is going to live?"

Enjoy


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cute dogs!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful dogs! The redbone mix sort of looks like a redbone/irish setter mix maybe?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice looking dogs you have and good job with rescuing both of them!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

Pretty coats!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Jackson definitely has more than Redbone Coonhound in him with that coat. Could be Irish Setter as Hector4 suggested if you have a lot of Setters in your area. Stella is a nice looking Setter, do not see many Setters around of any type in our area.


----------



## Monch (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, gang.

Jackson is quite the mix. Early after the rescue, I had DNA run on him:

Here's what they say "could be in there":
- Redbone
- Catahoula leopard
- Terriers; Cairn, Australian, Fox
- And....wait for it..........Maltese

I thought, from his original rescue photo, that he was going to have some retriever or setter in him.

But, I truly believe that he does NOT.

It cannot come through, here, but if you heard his voice, in the picture by the fence, you'd know that Redbone is definitely in there.

He has little interest in birds/water/retrieving, so his behaviors also seem to rule out retriever/setter. 

FINALLY, given the fact that he's from the Deep South, the above mix (discounting Maltese) seems to simply "make sense".

I truly believe that if I shaved him down, he'd look very similar to Gypsy and Stryker, above.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I can see it in his build. Interesting though that no long furred breeds came through on his DNA test. Except Maltese lol. I would have guessed Redbone x Golden


----------



## Monch (Nov 16, 2008)

I hear, ya, Jade.....

He has a single coat, about two inches long....as you see, it lays smooth.

Given the "red with white" coat pattern, I thought I had a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever on my hands...but that would be "thinking zebras not horses" in terms of rarity in Alabama.

It's the fluffy butt and the feathery tail that kill me.....Guess that's his Maltese coming through....

And, as I say, he wants nothing to do with water or retrieving.

If ever I get a really good shot of his eyes, you'll definitely see a Redbone looking back at you...undeniable.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Redbones can have white on the toes and chest as well.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous. It's really neat to see an English Setter!

But. I would not believe your DNA test 100%. They are not always the most accurate.


----------

